# Don't know what tools to use for daily grooming



## sadame51 (Mar 8, 2009)

I need help selecting the best type of grooming tool to use on a daily basis. Currently I am using a basic bristle/pin brush, which does not seem to be working the best. Any suggestions on what I should be using? Thanks!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

I use a Furminator on my regular coat shepherd. I use a metal shedding rake on my long hair. A horse rake also works well on all of mine. Kong made a rubber fat tooth brush for a while that worked real well on the regular coats, but one of the dogs thought that it was a toy and ate it


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I like the Zoom Groom for daily brushing and the furminator to get out the undercoat.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Master groomer stripper 6 to 8 tooth! I have a furminator and some dogs it works good on if they have a very short dense coat. But for my GSD it does not work so well on so I use the above. 

http://www.petedge.com/Master-Grooming-Tools-Strippers-TP51606.pro


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

get a furminator if you don't have one already


----------



## sadame51 (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks like im going to go get a furminator. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would get an undercoat rake. I use it on my long coat and my stock coat. It is all I need but have a bristle brush for the LC's legs and ears.
The furminator sometimes takes too much from the dog and will break the guard hairs. There is a dog in the club I go to, and he was over furminated! Be careful if you use-not to overuse it. 
Diet also plays a part in the shedding, if your dog is on a great diet w/ supplements you won't see as much shedding.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use an undercoat rake. I have a Zoom Groom and Furminator, but both break and rip off guard hairs. Work great on a cat....not so much on my GSDs.

My stock coated dogs only get brushed maybe once a month though. I guess their diet must help b/c their coats are sleek but they don't blow or shed so much I have to brush them constantly. I really only do it for shows.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Undercoat rake here too. Works great on my longcoat shepherds and also my long haired (Maine ****) kitties.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Rake here too


----------

